# Oops



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

langs are easier to manipulate, and in my opinion easier for beginners as its easier to get help/advise. its much better to get one kind of hive and stick with it as that gives you the option of using one hive to help another and to compare them, and the learning curve is not as steep with only one style.
good luck,mike


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

For now the main thing is to have a straight good comb on the end where they are building. Find one and put it on the end and push them over to fill that gap. After the comb is tougher, build some frames and cut it out and tie it into the frames.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

it never fails to amaze how someone can come into the "top bar hive" section of the forum to ask for help and almost immediately people will try to deter them from tbh's or praise some other type of hive.

The people come into tbh area because they want to learn tbh. not to hear how great folks think some other type of hive is.

For pete's sake, respect the intent of the sub forum and keep to the topic. TBH's.

As to the question at hand, I think Mike Bush has your solution. focus on straight comb first,the rest can be cleaned up later.

Big Bear


----------



## Yonah (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you -- that sounds good -- there are plenty of bars and I will let them fill them up and go back and fix the beginners. I appreciate the help.


----------

